#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Guia Definitivo - Migração airMAX AC

## aragaodiego

*GUIA DEFINITIVO PARA MIGRAÇÃO AIRMAX M5 -> AC

*Para aqueles que estão pensando em fazer um upgrade na sua rede wireless M5 (padrão 802.11n) e estão considerando usar os rádios airMAX AC (padrão 802.11ac), nós montamos este GUIA DEFINITIVO com todas as possíveis perguntas sobre a migração e o que esperar da performance dos rádios AC:




*Começando pelo básico.. Por que o AC é melhor?
* 
O objetivo de todos provedores é comum… Entregar maiores velocidades utilizando redes wireless. O protocolo 802.11ac foi desenvolvido exatamente para isso, ele é sucessor do 802.11n e trouxe consigo várias melhorias, a destacar:


Aumento da largura de canal utilizada, podendo chegar até 80MHz. Diferente do seu antecessor 802.11n, em que a largura máxima possível é de 40MHz. Com maiores larguras de banda, consegue-se atingir taxas superiores de transmissão, mas consequentemente o problema com interferência aumenta, logo esse recurso deve ser utilizado com cautela. Outra característica negativa de trabalhar com canais mais largos é que a densidade da potência espectral tem que ser distribuída ao longo de todo o canal, logo o alcance da transmissão também diminui.


Maior quantidade de símbolos ou bits transmitidos, ou seja modulações mais complexas de até 256QAM, um índice de modulação 4x superior ao máximo do protocolo 802.11n (64QAM). A grande sacada é que utilizando as mesmas larguras de canais no padrão "N" ou "AC", você consegue maior velocidade no AC.

*É verdade que os rádios AC precisam de maiores níveis de sinais?
* 
Sim, é verdade. É um ponto muito importante a ser frisado, já que o padrão AC requer melhores níveis de sinais para alcançar as maiores taxas de modulação que são exclusivas dele. Este artigo explica detalhadamente o porquê: https://forum-pt.ubnt.com/discussion/1264714/informacoes-importantes-sobre-os-radios-802-11ac-leia-se-teve-problemas-com-a-linha-ac

*Quero começar a usar AC. Preciso trocar todos meus clientes?
* 
NÃO! Você não precisa trocar os todos os seus clientes para AC.

Você pode trocar o seu AP ROCKET M5 por um novo modelo de Access Point AC sem problemas. Basta ativar o modo PTMP Mixed Mode no seu AP AC que você poderá ter tanto clientes M5 como AC conectados ao mesmo painel.
https://forum-pt.ubnt.com/discussion/1351954/como-conectar-clientes-airmax-m5-802-11n-a-um-access-point-airmax-ac

Quanto à performance, com clientes M5 e AC conectados no mesmo AP AC, o AP vai respeitar a modulação máxima de cada cliente individualmente.

Atenção: Para ativar o modo PTMP Mixed Mode, todos os clientes M5 devem estar atualizados com a versão do airOS 6 ou superior, e o AP AC na versão 8 ou superior. Os Access Points AC operam apenas com o protocolo proprietário airMAX. As CPEs AC não são compatíveis com APs M5.



*Minhas CPEs são SISO e MIMO, tem problema?
*
A fim de obter melhor desempenho... Sempre opte por clientes MIMO em células Mixed Mode, pois se utilizar clientes SISO (AirGrid, LiteBeam) você acaba prejudicando o AirTime de toda célula.

AirTime significa o percentual de tempo que cada estação (cliente) tem da rede PTMP. Como o AirTime total é agregado entre todas as estações da rede PTMP (100%), o tempo que uma estação consome do AirTime pode ser maior ou menor conforme a necessidade de tráfego do cliente e taxas de modulação empregadas na transmissão.

Sendo assim, os clientes SISO demandam mais tempo (AirTime) de transmissão do AP pelo fato de possuírem menores modulações. Exemplo: Um rádio MIMO baixa um arquivo de 10Mb mais rápido do que um SISO, ou seja, vai ocupar menos tempo do AP.

*E qual o ganho que vou perceber com essa troca?
* 
A simples troca do AP M5 por um modelo AC traz um aumento significativo de desempenho, mesmo trabalhando em Mixed Mode. Isso porque os rádios AC naturalmente são equipamentos mais modernos, com maior capacidade de processamento e possuem outras características presentes apenas nos APs AC. 

O AP AC permite que a substituição das CPEs dos clientes seja realizada gradualmente, conforme a necessidade de ativar planos de maiores velocidades.

É importante ressaltar que para tirar todo o proveito do protocolo AC e atingir os maiores índices de modulação (8X ou 256QAM), todos os clientes devem ser AC, pois CPEs M5 não alcançam essas modulações.

*Posso usar a mesma antena usada no AP ROCKET M5?
* 
Sim, é possível, porém sempre recomendamos utilizar antenas com melhor isolação, com a menor relação frente costas possível, devido ao fato de essas antenas terem um melhor rendimento em ambientes ruidosos, como por exemplo as antenas setoriais airMAX AC ou o PrismStation (que já possui uma antena corneta integrada).

Setorial airMAX AC: https://www.ubnt.com/airmax/airmax-ac-sector-antenna/

Setorial airPrism HD (3x Rocket Prism Gen2): https://www.ubnt.com/airmax/airprism-sector/

PrismStation: https://www.ubnt.com/airmax/prismstation-ac/

*O que os rádios AC têm de melhor em comparação aos rádios M5?
* 
Além da grande superioridade do hardware, em nível de software uma das principais vantagens dos rádios airMAX AC é o sistema operacional airOS 8. O sistema é muito mais rápido e intuitivo, com grande detalhamento visual de informações. Essas informações são possíveis porque todos os modelos AC possuem dois rádios internos, sendo um desses dois rádios responsável exclusivamente pela coleta de informações detalhadas do ambiente wireless (ruído, interferência, CINR).

Outra vantagem do segundo rádio, é permitir que o equipamento consiga realizar análise de espectro sem interromper sua operação, ou seja, sem queda na conexão do enlace.

Mais detalhes sobre airOS 8: 



Além disso, outro recurso dos rádios airMAX AC é o airMAGIC. Esta ferramenta consegue identificar qual o melhor canal a ser escolhido de maneira a beneficiar ambos os lados do link (CPE e AP). O airMAGIC consegue identificar o canal que estará limpo tanto no AP como no lado da CPE, pois muitas vezes um mesmo canal limpo no AP pode estar poluído no lado da CPE. Obs: É possível fazer este tipo de análise apenas em redes 100% AC.

O airMAGIC também orienta como usar melhor o espectro, mostrando uma previsão de desempenho de velocidade (bps) por Hertz em diferentes larguras de canal.

*Posso vender planos de 10, 20, 30 Mb no rádio?
* 
Sim, pode tranquilamente. Por dois motivos principais: os rádios AC possuem chipsets proprietários com altíssimo processamento e, segundo, por causa das maiores taxas de modulação do protocolo AC (256QAM).

*Qual o melhor Access Point AC para o meu cenário?
*
Os dois Access Points AC mais robustos atualmente são o Rocket Prism Gen2 e PrismStation (também Gen2). Ambos rádios possuem recursos avançados que ajudam a fugir da interferência, como o Filtro airPrism e o GPS Sync. Basicamente os dois produtos são o mesmo rádio, com a diferença que um deles possui antena integrada e outro possui conectores SMA para antena externa.

*Rocket Prism Gen2* pode ser empregado em cenários PTP ou PTMP, dependendo da antena utilizada. Ele possui dois conectores para que seja acoplada uma antena externa (o terceiro conector central é para o receptor GPS). Sua carcaça é metálica e inibe a ação de interferência eletromagnética.

*PrismStation* é o MESMO rádio que o Rocket Prism Gen2, mas com antena integrada. Ideal para PoPs com alta densidade de APs, elevados níveis de interferência local e pouco espaço em torre (permite montagem em mastro).

PrismStation é compatível com todas antenas do tipo corneta da Ubiquiti, disponíveis com 90°, 60°, 45° ou 30° graus de abertura, tendo como diferencial a não necessidade do uso de pigtails.



*Qual a diferença entre Gen1 vs Gen2?*

Os rádios AC Gen2 possuem 4 melhorias:

1…Rádio WiFi de 2,4GHz dedicado para gerência e configuração do equipamento utilizando o aplicativo UNMS no seu smartphone, disponível para Android ou Apple iOS. O app facilita muito a instalação no cliente, principalmente no alinhamento da antena.
2…Melhor proteção contra ruídos externos;
3…Maior potência de saída (TX) operando em modulações mais altas (256QAM); 
4…Proteção 3x maior contra surtos de tensão na porta LAN.

*Quando eu devo usar as antenas do tipo corneta (PrismStation)?*

As antenas corneta têm alta concentração de sinal (diretividade), sem lóbulos laterais, portanto escutam/falam apenas em uma direção e "ignorem" todas as outras. São ideais para torres com muitos APs próximos uns aos outros.

Distância → Em cenários com muitas CPEs próximas à torre, as antenas corneta reduzem a área de cobertura atendida e assim o rádio ”ouve” menos ruído.
Ruído → Se houver muito ruído lateral ou vindo de trás, a isolação da antena corneta garante que esses ruídos não afetem o rendimento do rádio.
Espaço → São antenas muito mais compactas e leves, podendo ser instaladas em mastro (imagem ao lado).

*Qual a capacidade máxima de clientes conectados por AP?*

Em PTMP Mixed Mode a quantidade máxima de clientes conectados é 80 com Frame Flexível, enquanto que com Frame Fixo a capacidade máxima é de 60 clientes.

*O que é TDD Framing?*

TDD (Time Division Duplex) é uma técnica de comunicação half-duplex que consiste em utilizar um único meio para transmitir informações em ambos os sentidos de download e upload, dividindo esses dois sentidos em diferentes espaços de tempo. 

Através da opção TDD Framing (na aba Settings|Wireless do airOS 8), é possível habilitar o uso de Frame Fixo para determinar qual proporção de tempo será reservada para transmissões de download e upload, por exemplo para privilegiar o tráfego de download em detrimento do tráfego de upload, além de ajudar a estabilizar a latência da célula wireless.

Já optando pelo método Frame Flexível, a alocação do meio é feita de acordo com a demanda das CPEs.

*O que é a opção Duration em TDD Framing?*

Trata-se do tempo de duração do frame na transmissão TDD, onde frames de 5 ms oferecem menor latência, enquanto que frames de 8 ms entregam maior throughput. A latência pode variar de 2 a 3 vezes o tempo de duração de transmissão do frame, por exemplo: em frames de 5ms a latência pode variar entre 10 a 15ms, porém sempre estável.

*O que é GPS Sync?*

É comum hoje em dia ver torres superlotadas com vários APs, o que ocasiona altíssimo nível de ruído interno, também conhecido como auto-interferência.

A sincronização por GPS, ou GPS Sync, faz com que todos os APs sincronizados passem a transmitir e receber informações simultaneamente nas mesmas janelas de tempo, conforme dimensionado na opção Frame Fixo, diminuindo o problema de auto interferência primária e colisões de pacotes.

O GPS Sync também possibilita fazer o reuso de frequências, ou seja, em um POP com 6 APs de 60° serão necessários apenas 3 canais (padrão ABCABC). Da mesma forma, se a torre tiver 4 APs de 90°, serão necessários apenas 2 canais (padrão ABAB) devido ao reuso de frequência, otimizando dessa forma o uso do espectro.

Assim, com a sincronização por GPS o provedor pode crescer sua rede com mais qualidade em ambientes de alta densidade de equipamentos.

Como usar o GPS Sync: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1v4Za4jrhS_92Fq7IFiJSPPP5620iSt-V/view?usp=sharing

*O que é o Filtro airPrism?*

Mas e se interferência for gerada pelo concorrente? A solução é o filtro de ruído dedicado airPrism.

Os chipsets wireless convencionais compartilham um único circuito para as funções de processador MAC e filtro RF, enquanto que os rádios com airPrism possuem um filtro separado dedicado (airPrism) que consegue diminuir o ruído escutado pelo rádio através de técnicas avançadas de processamento de sinais.

airPrism Antes vs Depois: https://forum-pt.ubnt.com/discussion...-no-mundo-real



*Qual o melhor cliente AC para o meu cenário?
*

----------


## wala

Olha eu acho mo besteira esse negocio de colocar uma antena 2.4ghz para configurar a cpe primeiro mais uma para poluir, segundo isso geralmente so vai ser usado uma vez só pelo tecnico e geralmente da muito bem para configurar do roteador do cliente, e terceiro certamente isso encareceu mais a cpe e nessa crise encarecer as coisas não e uma boa ideia.Havia necessidade mesmo disso?

----------


## GilsonBarbosa

Eu já tenho uma ideia diferente deste recurso, pois pra gente isso fez muita falta pois o técnico pode fazer o alinhamento já no inicio antes de instalar e configurar o roteador e também as vezes o roteador fica longe e o sinal fica fraco atrapalhando o alinhamento.

Pelo que entendi o chip mais moderno já viria com isso, provavelmente não encareceu o produto, comprei recentemente um Nano Loco AC pra testar e paguei mais barato que o nano Loco M5 (quase 50 reais de diferença, de uma pesquisada).

E o wifi de gerencia só fica ligado por um tempo, uns 15 minutos, por isso não vai poluir pois não vai estar ligado.

Enfim, só vantagens ao meu ver, estamos iniciando a migração da nossa rede.

----------


## wala

Bom se ele fica ligado so por 15 minutos ok mais que deve encarecer mais a cpe deve sim tudo que tem função amais encarece pode ser ate pela construção da antena interna dela em 2.4ghz agora não sei o que tem haver uma cpe antiga ser mais cara que uma recente o valor dessa função vai encarecer a cpe do mesmo jeito. Agora o wifi as vezes não pegar la fora quantas vezes peguei um cabo de rede grande e coloquei um ap velho para configurar como um bulet2 se essa função encarecer a cpe em por exemplo 0.50 centavos de dolar em 1000 cpe que vc comprou poderia ter economizado 500 dolares. E só uma vez que vc vai usar isso. Algum podem falar que isso economiza tempo e tempo e dinheiro mais recursos amais tambem são se tem um jeito alternativo que vai levar o mesmo tempo pra que gastar mais. Mais ja foi feito deixa para la essa discussão.

----------


## aricamargo

Excelente... parabéns pelo conteúdo apresentado!!! Aqui estou migrando minha rede para AC mesmo com projeto de FTTH por sair

----------

